# Samba+windows_domain+gentoo [risolto]

## codadilupo

Salve a tutti, ho un problema, che non é un problema, ma che se risolto mi verrebbe comodo.

Ho già guardato qui ,a la situazione sembra essere diversa.

Ad ogni modo, se lo ritenete, splittatemi pure  :Wink: 

Io vivo in una lan aziendale con domini e siti geografici, chiaramente w2kServer la fa da padrone, tanto che il mio pc, per dire, é loggato al dominio nomepc.dominio.2nd_dominio.org

ora, ho installato una gentoo su un pc spare, su cui ho messo apache+php, per usarlo come fileserver, visto che gl'utenti remoti fanno prima a collegarsi a una pagina web, che non a sharare un cartella di wzozz  :Wink: 

pensavo di installare samba, cosi' da poter passare via samba, appunto, i file tar.bz2 che creo quando faccio il backup (purtroppo il famoso DLT si é rivelato fallato, sic!).

potrei farlo via ftp, ma questo significherebbe mettere un ftp-server sul mio pc (visto che non posso installare sul server), e poi spostare con un file batch il tutto sul server che gode di backup... che palle, vi pare  :Wink:  ?

Ora, ho emerso samba, l'ho configurato seguendo la guida sui doc di gentoo, ma non riesco comunque, a sambapassare una share del mio pc... suggerimenti ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Apr 23, 2004 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pensavo di installare samba, cosi' da poter passare via samba, appunto, i file tar.bz2 che creo quando faccio il backup (purtroppo il famoso DLT si é rivelato fallato, sic!).
> 
> 

 

ma montare da gentoo uno share del server e copiare sopra?

o forse non ho capito  :Smile: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, ho emerso samba, l'ho configurato seguendo la guida sui doc di gentoo, ma non riesco comunque, a sambapassare una share del mio pc... suggerimenti ?
> 
> 

 

in genere per uno share assicurati (se non e' public=yes)

creare l'utente unix: es mskif

smbpasswd -a mskif

e assicurati che l'utente unix possa accedere a quella cartella e che non ci siano limitazioni da samba su quello share

controlla i log in /var/log/samba

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma montare da gentoo uno share del server e copiare sopra?
> 
> o forse non ho capito 

 

se quello che intendi é montare su gentoo uno share di winzozz, hai capito benissimo, ma non c'e' verso...

il comando che do é:

```
# mount -t smbfs -o username=il_mio_user,password=la_mia_passwd  //168.246.248.70/data  /mnt/samba/
```

é corretto, oppure sto girando intorno a un problema che non c'e'  :Wink:  ?

ho provato pure con

```
mount /mnt/samba "smb://<dominio>;username:password@machine_name/directory"
```

Coda

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

nn so se puo' fare al caso tuo ma a me e' servito usare questo comando:

```
mount -t smbfs //server.rete.locale/share -o uid=1000,gid=100,credentials=/etc/samba/credentials /mnt/isotest/
```

share e' la cartella condivisa dal server samba 

credentials e' un file che deve stare in locale sul tuo pc, e deve contenere la seguente sintassi:

```
username = il_tuo_username

password = la_tua_password
```

Devo cmq dire che il mio server samba e' su linux (che attualmente e' sotto i ferri, sto passando da slackware a gentoo   :Cool:   :Laughing:  )

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> nn so se puo' fare al caso tuo ma a me e' servito usare questo comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il fatto é che io devo sharare un risorsa del server windows, rendendola accessibile da linux. Il tuo suggerimento, se ho capito bene, mi rende disponibile il contrario, giusto ?

Coda

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *Coda wrote:*   

> Il tuo suggerimento, se ho capito bene, mi rende disponibile il contrario, giusto ?

 uhm..si esatto

ho pensato solo, magari serve qlcsa di simile (che cmq fa sempre brodo nel calderone della sapienza  :Wink: ).   :Embarassed: 

Il fatto e' che nn ho mai lavorato in una rete cosi' complessa (come pare essere la tua) e la condivisione di risorse windows l'ho sempre fatta tramite samba e il comando che hai postato tu.

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' che ci possa essere qlcsa a livello di kernel che nn va, ma se riesci a montare le altre condivisioni tramite samba, allora nn e' certo quello. In caso contrario una controllatina nn guasta   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

>  *Coda wrote:*   Il tuo suggerimento, se ho capito bene, mi rende disponibile il contrario, giusto ? uhm..si esatto
> 
> ho pensato solo, magari serve qlcsa di simile (che cmq fa sempre brodo nel calderone della sapienza ).  
> 
> Il fatto e' che nn ho mai lavorato in una rete cosi' complessa (come pare essere la tua) e la condivisione di risorse windows l'ho sempre fatta tramite samba e il comando che hai postato tu.
> ...

 

no, il fatto é che non riesco a montare nessuna cartella di windows su gentoo.

nel kernel, boh... non mi pare manchi nulla... anche perché, se cosi' fosse, é normale che samba mi si sia installato senza colpo ferire   :Shocked:  ?

Ripeto, non é un problema gigantesco... volevo evitare di installare l'ftp, perché con samba potevo far fare tutto con uno script... e cron.

Con l'ftp, dovrei mettere il demone sulla mia macchina (sul serverw2k non posso installare nulla) uno scirpt e cron su gentoo (tra l'altro non so come uploadare in automatico dei files...) sharare una cartella del servver sulla mia macchina, e usare la cartella stessa come / del serverFTP...   :Shocked: 

Coda

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> potrei farlo via ftp, ma questo significherebbe mettere un ftp-server sul mio pc (visto che non posso installare sul server), e poi spostare con un file batch il tutto sul server che gode di backup... che palle, vi pare  ?

 

qualcosa tipo rsync o scp lo hai preso in considerazione come possibile alternativa?

----------

## morellik

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> ma montare da gentoo uno share del server e copiare sopra?
> 
> o forse non ho capito  
> ...

 

Io alla fine sono riuscito nell'intento di usare gentoo come PDC per una rete di virus.   :Very Happy: 

Mi sono fatto anche uno script per montare sul server le directory dei capi (win2k) e farci

il backup incrementale. Il comando che uso per il mount e' analogo al tuo, eccetto che al posto dell'IP c'e' il nome del computer come visto dalla rete virus.

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=adminpass //amministrazione/D$ /mnt/samba/
```

In questo modo monto  il disco D del pc win2k amministrazione su gentoo.

La versione di Samba e' la 3.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## Naspe

Il problema è che nn riesci ad accedere alla share di Samba da windows?

Hai joinato il pc con samba nel dominio? Facendo cosi nn serve che tu crei gli utenti che devono accedere al fileserver xchè questi vengono autenticati da ActiveDirectory.

Io ho scritto una guidina per fare ciò su www.gentoo-italia.it. Magari ti puo aiutare.

Considera che devi avere i peressi per creare un account per il FileServer in ActiveDirectory.

Se ho capito bene e il tuo problema è questo qui ti posso poi passare il mio file di conf di samba cosi lo confrontiamo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Il problema è che nn riesci ad accedere alla share di Samba da windows?

 

No: vorrei accedere ad una cartella windows da linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hai joinato il pc con samba nel dominio? Facendo cosi nn serve che tu crei gli utenti che devono accedere al fileserver xchè questi vengono autenticati da ActiveDirectory.

 

non l'ho fatto perché, pur avendo accesso amministrativo (con hyena) all'active directory e ai gruppi e utenti di dominio, stiamo ancora migrando da NT a 2k, quindi, prima di fare pastrocchi, pensavo di fare qualcosa senza metterne a parte il resto del mondo (letteralmente). E' un server che serve solo ai miei utenti in sede, non c'e' bisogno che il superamministratore del mondo in olanda sappia che gl'ho messo una gentoo in mezzo alla sua rete winzozz  :Wink: 

(in realtà basterebbe che guardasse il log del firewall, ma con 30.000~ macchine sparse per il mondo, non credo che abbiano il tempo di accorgersi di molto  :Wink: ) 

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho scritto una guidina per fare ciò su www.gentoo-italia.it. Magari ti puo aiutare.

 

ti ringrazio a nome della comunità per la guidina, e a nome mio per il pesce d'aprile  :Laughing:  ... il tuo dominio é .org non .it  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Considera che devi avere i peressi per creare un account per il FileServer in ActiveDirectory.

 

come detto li ho, ma ancora in active directory non ci sono i nemmeno i client windows... se gli metto la gentoo se ne accorgono, che dici ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se ho capito bene e il tuo problema è questo qui ti posso poi passare il mio file di conf di samba cosi lo confrontiamo.

 

obbligatissmo  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

coda, prova a pastare l'output di quando ti da l'errore di mount.

Mi sembra strano che non lo monti.

ciao

----------

## n3m0

Rispondo non per tentare di risolvere il problema di Coda (sigh), ma per farvi una domanda semplice semplice.  :Cool: 

(La questione si adatta pefettamente al titolo di questo topic, e non mi pareva sensato aprirne un secondo).

La mia domanda e' questa: dato un dominio NT4 e un samba-client linux, e' possibile loggarsi nel dominio (possiedo un account dello stesso), e accedere alla propria "directory home"?

Gracias mil.   :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> La mia domanda e' questa: dato un dominio NT4 e un samba-client linux, e' possibile loggarsi nel dominio (possiedo un account dello stesso), e accedere alla propria "directory home"?
> 
> Gracias mil.  

 

per quel che ricordo, é possibile farlo da samba 3 e "solo" con domini w2k+active directory... dico "solo" nel senso che con questa infrastruttura basta inserire il pc nell'active directory, e potrai browserarlo come risorsa di rete... addirittura mi dicono che venga taggato come w2k   :Laughing: 

... probabilmente, pero', si puo' fare anche con NT4, smaronando parecchio in piu'.

Coda

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quel che ricordo, é possibile farlo da samba 3 e "solo" con domini w2k+active directory... dico "solo" nel senso che con questa infrastruttura basta inserire il pc nell'active directory, e potrai browserarlo come risorsa di rete... addirittura mi dicono che venga taggato come w2k  
> 
> ... probabilmente, pero', si puo' fare anche con NT4, smaronando parecchio in piu'.
> ...

 

Non mi resta che provare (appena posso) e vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> coda, prova a pastare l'output di quando ti da l'errore di mount.
> 
> Mi sembra strano che non lo monti.
> 
> ciao

 

ok, é un po' lungo vi posto sia il config di samba che l'output dell'errore. Ho modificato il samba con nomi fittizzi (scusate, ma purtroppo qui ci sono occhi e orecchie dappertutto, e non sono i miei  :Wink:  !)

```
# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smb.conf.example,v 1.3 2002/08/27 20:39:48 woodchip Exp $

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = ciccio.formaggio.org

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

  netbios name = Server_backap

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

;  printcap name = lpstat

;  load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

;  printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = yes

   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765
```

```
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: 

Anonymous login successful

15281: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

```

il fatto é che il path della share é corretto (infatti da winzozz lo trovo  :Wink: ), e la cosa davvero folle é che queesto login success é anonymous, mentre se passo anche user e passwd dell'utenza di dominio winzozz mi da direttamente login failed   :Shocked: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

andiamo in ordine  :Smile: 

se vuoi vedere se la tua config ha problemi quando usi samba server gentoo prova

```

testparm

```

non ho capito bene i msg che hai pastato... sembravano di samba server..quindi relativo a smb.conf.

scusa ma non ci ho capito una mazza   :Laughing: 

non ti preoccuopare... sono io un po' stordito oggi  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non ho capito bene i msg che hai pastato... sembravano di samba server..quindi relativo a smb.conf.

 

esatto, é l'output che mi esce quando do il comanda mount -t smbfs etc... etc..  :Wink: 

il bello é che non specifico che user:passwd usare per montare la cartella windows, mi dicie "succesfull anonymous login", mentre se gli do user e password che han diritto d'accesso alla cartella, mi dice login failed   :Confused: 

P.S.: appena posso pasto testparm

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mount -t smbfs -o username=il_mio_user,password=la_mia_passwd  //168.246.248.70/data  /mnt/samba/
> ```
> ...

 

Domanda banalissima.

Non è che la password contiene qualche carattere speciale che viene interpretato dalla bash? Hai provato con un file contenente le credenziali, come suggerito, o con smbmount (che se non specifichi la pwd la richiede senza passare per la shell)?

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non è che la password contiene qualche carattere speciale che viene interpretato dalla bash? Hai provato con un file contenente le credenziali, come suggerito, o con smbmount (che se non specifichi la pwd la richiede senza passare per la shell)?

 

No - Si - Si   :Very Happy: 

P.S.: visto che la mia rete risulta essere cmq un pastrocchio gigantesco (un file server novell con ZenWorks; 3 NT4 per exchange, accessi, e non-so; un lotus domino su NT4; un NT4 con un'application-server fuori dominio; 2 w2k server semipronti per la migrazione del dominio NT4 a dominio w2k+AD; 1 server rollout per novell; 1 server ras NT4) direi che, anche se si desse il remoto caso che io abbia fatto tutto giusto, forse sarebbe cmq difficile trovare il modo di far parlare 8 cretini con un genio (ho lasciato fuori dal conto i novell volutamente  :Wink: ) forse mi conviene aspettare che la AD sia popolata, per poi metterci dentro anche gentoo.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Ok, ho passato la notte a chiedere perdono per i miei peccati, quindi ora potete pure.... fustigarmi come merito  :Wink:  !

Tutto funziona (anche se continua a rompere le balle con qui parametri falliti di cui sopra): il pr0oblema era che qui da tutti i pc vengono creati a partire da un'immagine su cui ci sono già degl'utenti locali predefiniti... tutti i pc tranne quello che cercavo di sambapassare   :Laughing: 

Appena scoperto l'inghippo ho provato a montare l'altro server... e tutto é andato a posto   :Embarassed: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

hiihihihi

per esperienza personale ho passato + tempo a cercar di risolvere problemi banali (dalla soluzione semplice ma nascosta) che problemi ben + gravi.  :Very Happy: 

sono contento che tu abbia risolto  :Smile: 

ciao Wolf's Tail  :Very Happy: 

----------

